# בשעה טובה ומוצלחת - קרדיטים!



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

בשעה טובה ומוצלחת - קרדיטים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז אמנם עברו למעלה מ3 חודשים, אבל מוטב מאוחר מאשר לעולם לא!

נא להתאזר בסבלנות, אני מעלה בעבודה וכל הזמן עוברים לי מול המחשב... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הערה כללית: חוץ מבני משפחותינו הקרובים, השתדלתי לא להעלות תמונות תקריב של האורחים בכדי להגן על פרטיותם (וכי לא היה לי כוח להתחיל לבקש רשות), אבל ניסיתי לבחור תמונות משקפות במסגרת המגבלות. מי שאצלי בפייס יודע מי זה מי, אבל אבקש לא לרשום שמות ספציפיים של אנשים בשרשור.

Enjoy


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

מי אנחנו + ה"הצעה" 
מייקי (28) וסיימון (36). תל אביביים בנשמה! שנינו מופיעים ביחד בהצגות ומופעי מוזיקה וריקוד. בנוסף, סיימון גרפיקאי ותסריטאי, ואני עורכת וידאו, מאפרת, סטייליסטית וינטאג', ועובדת בהייטק (משהו צריך לשלם על כל האמנות הזאת! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). הכרנו לפני שנים רבות בערבי במה פתוחה ברחבי תל אביב, ובעצם היינו בחבר'ה שנתיים לפני שהתחלנו לצאת, והקליק קרה במקרה כשעבדנו על פרויקט מוזיקלי ביחד.

אחרי שנה עברנו לגור ביחד, ואחרי שלוש שנים הגיעה ה"הצעה", שהייתה יותר החלטה משותפת מאשר הפתעה רומנטית, אבל ככה התאים לנו. הוא נסע להורים שלו לחשוב על החיים איזה ערב, וכשחזר מצא אותי ישנה על הספה, העיר אותי ואמר לי "יאללה, מתחתנים!". בתגובה לכך עניתי "יופי, אפשר לחזור לישון עכשיו?", ונרדמתי עם חיוך על הפנים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## מיכאלה262 (13/3/12)

מקסימים! 
איזה מופעי ריקוד? 
גם אני בעבר רקדתי..


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

אה, לא "מחול" 
בעיקר מחזות זמר וקברטים


----------



## siki18 (14/3/12)

חמודים


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

איך להפיק חתונה ולהשאר בתקציב 
מכיוון שיש לי ניסיון בהפקה ובתקצוב (ניהלתי אולפן הקלטות והפקתי מלא הצגות ומופעי מוזיקה), היה די ברור שאני אקח את המושכות בעניין התכנונים. 

מהר מאוד הגענו למסקנה שאנחנו רוצים חתונת חורף, כי עדיף היה לנו להסתכן בגשם מאשר בחמסין, וההבדל במחירים היה פשוט עצום. בנוסף, ידענו שאנחנו רוצים חתונה קטנה, אז החלטנו לחפש מקומות לסביבות ה200 איש. 

מיד שמתי פעמיי לתוכנת האקסל, ובעזרת הפורום כאן ועוד כמה אתרים בניתי תקציב מפורט, שכלל את הכל מהכל (חוץ מכל מיני בלת"מים שכמובן אי אפשר היה לחזות, אבל בשביל זה היה סעיף "חירום ובלת"מים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), והיום אני מסתכלת עליו וחרגנו ממנו בפחות מ1000 ש"ח, שזה די אדיר כשחושבים על זה... 

אני חושבת שמה שהכי עזר לנו להשאר בתקציב זה פשוט כל הזמן לבדוק את עצמנו ולהזין את ההוצאות בפועל לכל אורך הדרך, ככה אי אפשר לשכוח שום דבר!


----------



## הילהוגיל (13/3/12)

את יכולה לפרסם את האקסל? 
בלי נתונים כמובן.. המידע פשוט יכול ממש לעזור. אני מרגישה שכל הזמן מתווספים דברים שלא חשבתי עליהם ואני מעדיפה לדעת מראש כמה שיותר.


----------



## mikeymay (14/3/12)

הנה, מקווה שזה מובן


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

אגב, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חפירות רציניות!!


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

כלה קלה (הערת שוליים?) 
מי שמכיר אותי כאן מאז שהתארסנו יודע שעברתי ניתוח מעקף קיבה כמה חודשים אחרי שהתארסנו. כמעט ולא כללתי את הנושא בקרדיטים, אבל כשסיימון קרא את הקרדיטים הוא חשב שכדאי שאתייחס לעניין יותר לעומק, ולו רק בכדי שאף אחד לא יקבל רושם מוטעה, ואני הבנתי שבעצם הניתוח היווה חלק בלתי נפרד מהתהליך שעברנו ביחד בשנה של האירוסין וחשוב לי לספר עליו.

מאז ומתמיד הייתי בחורה גדולה (הגעתי ל 1.68 וC קאפ בגיל 12), וחוץ מירידה מיתולוגית לא בריאה בעליל שהחזיקה מעמד יומיים בגיל 18 חייתי את חיי עם עודף משקל שהלך והחריף עם השנים. מצד אחד, אף פעם לא נתתי לזה להפריע לי לחיי החברה ולחיי הבמה שלי, אבל הבריאות שלי נפגעה מזה וכן הייתי מוגבלת למשל באיזה תפקידים אני יכולה לשחק בהצגות (מה לעשות, בשביל להיות תפקיד רומנטי ראשי בהצגה צריך פיגורה) והרבה פעמים הייתי צריכה לוותר על פרויקטים שדורשים ריקוד מאומץ ובכלל מאמץ פיזי כי פשוט לא עמדתי בזה.

ואז סיימון ואני התחלנו לדבר על ילדים, עוד לפני שהתארסנו רשמית. באופן כללי, הסיבה העיקרית שהחלטנו להתחתן הייתה כי הגענו למסקנה שאנחנו רוצים להקים משפחה, ועל פי מיטב המסורת היהודית יש סדר בדברים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. מכיוון שידוע שלנשים עם עודף משקל קשה לרוב להכנס להריון (לא לדבר בכלל על להחזיק הריון בריא וכו'), החלטתי לעשות בדיקות דם כלליות כדי לראות מה המצב הבריאותי שלי ואיך נוכל להיערך להרחבת המשפחה.

תוצאות הבדיקה, כצפוי, היו שחורות משחור (אם היה לאתר של מכבי סאונד הוא היה מחריש אוזניים עם אזעקות), ואחרי התייעצויות עם רופאים (כולל חמי, שהוא רופא משפחה משובח ועתיר ניסיון), דיאטניות, ומחקרים באינטרנט הגעתי למסקנה שאם אני לא אתפוס את עצמי בידיים ע-כ-ש-י-ו, אני עלולה להסתבך ולרדוף אחרי הזנב של עצמי עוד הרבה שנים. וכמו שאמרתי לאמא שלי כשסיפרתי לה על ההחלטה שלי, להרוג את עצמי זה דבר אחד אבל אני לא אעשה את זה לילדים שלי.

מכיוון שהשיקום והירידה העיקרית במשקל לוקחים לפחות שנה עד שנה וחצי, החלטנו שעדיף שאני אתנתח כמה שיותר מהר כדי לתת לגוף שלי זמן להסתגל ולהחלים (ובל נשכח את השיקום הפסיכולוגי, שחשוב באותה מידה אם לא יותר!) לפני החתונה. אז כשהחלטנו להתארס רשמית וכבר דיברנו על תאריכים, קבעתי את הניתוח לדצמבר 2010, שזה כמעט שנה לפני החתונה. מכיוון שרציתי לסגור את השילוש הקדוש (אולם-צלם-דיג'יי) לפני הניתוח, אז יצא שסגרנו אותם ממש מוקדם, ואני שמחה על כך כי זה הוריד הרבה מתח מעלינו ונתן לי זמן להתרגל לחיים חדשים.

בסוף מה שיצא זה שעד החתונה ירדתי מ109 ק"ג ל66 ק"ג (105% מעודף המשקל), אבל חוץ מעניין ה"להיראות-טוב-בשמלה" וכו' שזה היה בונוס נחמד כמובן, עוד יותר כיף היה לרקוד כמו משוגעת ולדעת שאני לא צריכה לשבת כל רבע שעה ולנוח, או לדעת שאני לא אבלה את כל הערב בחיפושים אחרי אוכל, או להצטלם בלי לחשוש מאיזה זווית מצלמים אותי או כמה סנטרים רואים בתמונות. 

אני יודעת שיש הרבה דיונים על האם-לעשות-דיאטה-לפני ולכל אחד יש את השקפת העולם שלו, ובאמת אם הדילמה שלי לא הייתה קשורה לעתיד שלי ושל המשפחה שלי אלא רק לאירוע עצמו סביר להניח שלא הייתי "תופסת 180", כי זה אף פעם לא הפריע לי לחגוג ולארח ולהיות מרכז העניינים במסיבות. בנוסף, אני תמיד אומרת שאני לא מאחלת לאנשים להגיע למצב שאני הגעתי שבו צריך שינוי כל כך דרסטי וקיצוני. 

מצד שני, אם הם כבר במצב הזה (או יותר גרוע, וראיתי הרבה במצב יותר קריטי משלי), ואם החתונה/הילדים/העתיד המשפחתי יכולים לעזור עם הדחיפה האחרונה בכיוון הנכון, ו-א-ם (נכון יש הרבה "אם" אבל מה לעשות) המניע העיקרי לעשות את הניתוח הוא עדיין בריאותי ועושים את המחקר נכון, אני אהיה הראשונה שאחבק אותם ואחזק את ידם, כי החיים שלי באמת התהפכו לטובה ואני בנאדם הרבה יותר מאושר היום, ולו רק בזכות זה שאני יודעת שאני מכינה את הגוף והנפש שלי לילדים העתידיים ולמשפחה שתגדל בבית בריא, אמן.


----------



## MineSweeper (13/3/12)

את מדהימה!


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)




----------



## תולעת משי שבלולית (13/3/12)

אלופת העולם!!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (13/3/12)

מלכה! 
קודם כל, את נראית נהדר! (מעבר לסטיילינג המשובח). 

נראה שעשית את הבחירה שהייתה נכונה מבחינתך ושאת שלמה איתה. וזה כמובן, הכי חשוב. 
אגב, אני מאד מעריכה אותך על הבחירה הזאת. כבני אדם, קל לנו להיכנע למצב הסטאטי והרגיל שלנו וקשה יותר ללכת לקראת שינוי. 
אנשים לא אוהבים לעשות שינויים והרבה פעמים, מוותרים על חלקים מהחיים שלהם או על האושר שלהם, בשביל לא להיצטרך להשתנות.

אני מאחלת לכם שתגשימו את החלום שלכם ותקימו משפחה לתפארת (עם כמה ילדים שאתם רק רוצים) ושתמיד תדעי ללכת עם הלב שלך!


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

תודה על הפרגון והאיחולים! 
מסכימה איתך לגבי שינויים בחיים, הנטיה הטבעית היא להישאר בcomfort zone גם אם זה לא טוב לנו!


----------



## נותנת ברוק (13/3/12)

כל הכבוד!!


----------



## elin86 (13/3/12)

וואו! איזה שינוי! 
כל הכבוד.. מדהים@


----------



## siki18 (14/3/12)

וואווו!!! 
כל הכבוד לך!!!! את באמת מלכה!!!


----------



## fluppster (14/3/12)

ואו! את מדהימה!!! 
יפהפייה אמיתית, וכל הכבוד על האומץ! את נראית מדהים, אבל יותר חשוב, רואים כבר ממה שכתבת פה כמה את יפה גם מבפנים.


----------



## mikeymay (14/3/12)

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## לירן224 (14/3/12)

מדהים!!!!!!!


----------



## karnikova1 (14/3/12)

מהממת מדהימה ומרגשת


----------



## mikeymay (14/3/12)

תודה!


----------



## miki214 (15/3/12)

ואווו סחתיין!! ממש מודל השראה!!! 
כל הכבוד,
את נראית מדהים!


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

איזיווד 
אחד הדברים שמאוד עזרו לנו בהפקה היה איזיווד, הלכנו אליהם ראשונים כי ראינו באתר שלהם כמה מקומות שרצינו לראות בכל מקרה, והרי אי אפשר ללכת לאולם עצמאית ואז לבקש מחיר מאיזיווד אח"כ שיעשו מחיר. כשבאנו אליהם כבר היה לנו תקציב פחות או יותר, והם הפנו אותנו ל2-3 מקומות, ובסוף סגרנו על המקום הראשון שראינו - נובה אירועים בנמל. 

תהליך החוזה מולם היה פשוט וקל, וקיבלנו מחיר ממש טוב יחסית לכמות האנשים, למיקום, וליום חמישי. גם דיג'יי וצלם סגרנו דרכם, והם באמת היו קשובים ומהירים במענה שלהם לאורך כל הדרך וגם אחרי החתונה, כששלחנו פידבק לאולם, רותם הייתה צמודה אלינו ובהחלט קיבלנו הרגשה טובה מהם!


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

SAVE-THE-DATE, או: איך ממתגים חתונה? 
מכיוון שסיימון הוא "מלך הגרפיקה" אצלנו, היה ברור מראש שהוא יהיה אחראי על ההזמנות ועל האלבומים, ומכיוון שהתברכנו גם במשפחות מחו״ל וגם בחברים סטלנים במיוחד, החלטנו לשלוח save-the-dates. ככה לאף אחד לא יהיה תירוץ לשכוח, והחו"לניקים יוכלו להזמין כרטיסי טיסה. בנוסף, זה היה סוג של "טיזר" של האווירה והסגנון של החתונה. 

אז צללנו למחקר, ומהר מאוד סיימון הכריז שהוא לא מוכן שתתנוסס תמונה שלנו על שום דבר (שחקן שחקן אבל ביישן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). אני לא רציתי סתם טקסט, אז בסוף התפשרנו על ציור שהוא הכין על בסיס תמונה מהאינטרנט, שהפך למעין לוגו שחזר על עצמו בכל ההדפסות שלנו.

את רוב הsave-the-dates שלחנו במייל, אבל חלק היינו צריכים לשלוח לדודות הזקנות מאנגליה ולהן אין מחשב. הדפסנו אותם בקולור טאצ' באבן גבירול כי אנחנו מכירים אותם מעבודות אחרות, והם אמנם יקרים יחסית אבל לא היינו צריכים הרבה והאיכות שלהם הייתה שווה את זה (אפילו סיימון מרוצה מהם, והוא הכי פדנט בדפוס וגרפיקה!). שלחנו אותם בערך חצי שנה לפני החתונה.


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

הזמנות 
את ההזמנות הדפסנו בפרי-פרינט, כי הצעת המחיר שקיבלנו מקולור טאצ' הייתה מאוד יקרה (קיפולים, קיפולים...), וגם הדפסנו אצלם ברכונים בשביל לפזר על השולחנות. הכל יצא מצוין והם עמדו בזמנים בגבורה. 

התמונה היא של פנים ההזמנה, בחוץ היה רקע אפור עם דוגמא אלגנטית, והכל היה קשור בסרט סאטן מכסף שהודבק על ההזמנה עם סטיקרים שעליהם היה ה"לוגו" שלנו (ישבנו ערב אחד עם חבר ועשינו "פס ייצור" של קשירת סרטים, היה כיף!).

מתנצלת על ההשחרות, אבל בכל זאת פורום פתוח וכו'...


----------



## lanit (14/3/12)

Suit Up


----------



## mikeymay (14/3/12)

And they DID!


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

ברכונים 
במקום מתנות לאורחים (שיכולות לעלות הון), במשפחות דתיות יש מנהג להכין ברכונים (ברכת המזון ושבע הברכות) עם הקדשה של הזוג ולחלק לאורחים. למרות שאף אחד לא הכריח אותנו, חשבנו שזה אחלה מנהג ובגלל שכבר עשינו את ההזמנות בפריפרינט אז לא עלה לנו הרבה (בעצם גבו מאיתנו תשלום כמו על הזמנות בר מצווה, כי זה היה אותו גודל).

בתמונה רואים איך אחותי (הנפלאה) סידרה את הברכונים מסביב לעציצים שאמא שלי קנתה למרכזי השולחן (פרטים על זה בהמשך!).


----------



## דניאל ואורן (13/3/12)

שאפו על הפונטים! 
אהבתי מאד את הסגנון, את ההרמוניה ואת בחירת הפונטים!
(במיוחד הפונט של הכיתוב Save the Date שמשתלב באופן נפלא עם הקונספט)


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

אכן, סיימון אלוף בפונטים 
יש לו איזה 20 אלף פונטים במחשב, לקח ש-ע-ו-ת לבחור!!


----------



## נועיק (14/3/12)

מקסים! 
העין הגרפית הותיקה שלי לא מתרשמת בקלות, 
והנה סימון הצליח! כל דבר במקום, פשוט מעולה!


----------



## mikeymay (14/3/12)

תודה! אני אמסור לו


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

איפור ושיער - עשה זאת בעצמך? 
בתור מאפרת ומעצבת שיער שמתמחה בוינטאג', פינאפ ורטרו, היו לי הרבה לבטים האם לאפר ולסרק את עצמי או לא. מצד אחד, כל כך ניסינו לחסוך בהוצאות. מצד שני, שאני לא אתפנק ביום של החתונה שלי? אז בהתחלה שריינתי את יפותו, המנהלת של פורום איפור וידידתי היקרה, לאיפור ואת הספרית הקבועה שלי לתסרוקת, במחיר בכלל לא רע בכלל יחסית למה שהולך היום. 

ו-א-ז פתאום זכיתי בתחרות כאן באיפור ושיער חינם לחתונה אצל כרמל יהלום (הנהדרת!), אז ביטלתי את מה שקבעתי (למזלי זה היה מספיק מוקדם שלא הפסדתי מקדמות), וקבעתי ניסיון. במהלך הניסיון כרמל באמת הייתה נהדרת ועשתה עבודה מצוינת, אבל ככל שחשבתי על זה בימים שאחרי הניסיון, הגעתי למסקנה שהאיפור והתסרוקת שאני הולכת עליהם הם כל כך לא שיגרתיים, ובכל זאת זה המומחיות שלי בתור אשת מקצוע, ווווווואני פשוט הרבה יותר פדנטית ממה שחשבתי, אז אין מנוס מלעשות את זה בעצמי! וחוץ מזה, אם לדוכסית מקיימברידג' מותר אז גם לי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

באמת היה חבל לי לוותר על העבודה עם כרמל, ועד היום ממש לא נעים לי שויתרתי על פרס שמישהי אחרת יכלה להנות ממנו (האמת? הייתי בטוחה שלא אזכה בכלל...). בסופו של דבר אני שמחה שעשיתי את זה לבד, כי זה גם קידם אותי מקצועית (ביליתי חצי שנה בלעשות ניסיונות על עצמי ועל אחרות בשביל להשתפר), וגם ביום של החתונה היה לי שקט תעשייתי (בלי צלם, בלי מאפרת, רק אני ושתי המלוות שלי), דבר שבאמת הייתי צריכה. 

האיפור החזיק מעמד ממש יפה (עשיתי טאצ'-אפ קל לסומק אחרי החופה, וכמובן שהסתובבתי עם פודרה בלוט בתיק בשביל הברקות). התסרוקת התחרבה לגמרי עד סוף הערב, אבל זה סיכון שלקחתי במודע כשבחרתי תסרוקת פזורה, בכל זאת ריקודים-מזיעים-ספריי-וכו'... 

עוד דבר שלדעתי היה טעות היה שכל כך פחדתי שהתסרוקת תתפרע בדרך מהבית למלון/לאולם, ששמתי את כל הספריי בבת אחת ואז דחפתי את השיער לתוך רשת לפני שיצאתי מהבית למלון ועד שסיימתי להתלבש באולם, מה שגרם לתסרוקת להיות קצת נוקשה. סביר להניח שהיה כדאי לשים רק חלק קטן מהספריי לפני הרשת, ואז לסיים את הספריי אחרי לבישת השמלה, או אפילו להשאיר את הרולים בשיער עד האולם, כי הפיזור והסידור הסופי הם ממש צ'יק צ'ק. נו שוין, למדנו משהו.

מסקנה - לא לבעלות לב חלש! נשבעת שהאינדיאנים היחידים שהיו לי במהלך התכנון היו על זה שאני מאחרת לחתונה כי לא הספקתי להתאפר ולהסתרק בזמן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. באופן אישי הייתי ממש מרוצה מהתוצאה, זה התאים לאישיות שלי וללוק הכללי, והרגשתי שזה היה שווה את המאמץ והלחץ, אבל לא הייתי ממליצה על זה לכל אחת, ומי שמחליטה כן לעשות את זה כדאי שתתאמן הרבה, כי רק ההתרגשות של היום עצמו יכולה לגרום לידיים לרעוד עם המברשת של האיילינר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

בתמונה: מרימה את השיער לרולים, אחרי חפיפה וייבוש חלקי.


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

שיער - בתוך הרולים, לפני כובע הייבוש


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

מתאפרת, עם כובע הייבוש ממאדים


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

בדיקת ריסים מלאכותיים במצלמה!


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

בדיקת סומק (אחרת איך אני אדע שיצא טוב?)


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

ישוחררו הרולים לאלתר


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

התוצאה ה(כמעט) סופית 
אמנם אני בלי השפתון עדיין, אבל רציתי להראות איך השיער שלי היה י-כ-ו-ל להיראות אלמלא כבלתי אותו ברשת


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

והתוצאה הסופית סופית


----------



## מיכאלה262 (13/3/12)

את באמת נראית כמו שחקנית קולנוע


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)




----------



## ronitvas (13/3/12)

big big like!!!


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)




----------



## shira3121 (13/3/12)




----------



## הכלה מאיה (13/3/12)

מדהימה!!!!


----------



## FalseAngel (14/3/12)

מדהימה!


----------



## karnikova1 (14/3/12)

וואו...אין מילים!


----------



## אירית לוי עיצובים (15/3/12)

איזה תענוג ! מאוד נהניתי מהכל 
הייתם פשוט מ ו ש ל מ י ם, 
התמונות מספרות הכל.
מאחלת לכם הצלחה בהמשך..


----------



## mikeymay (15/3/12)

תודה תודה!


----------



## nogaash (16/3/12)

וואו!!! מהממת!!! 
והשמלה פשוט מעלפת!


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

ועוד אחת (כי אני מטורפת על התמונות האלה)


----------



## elin86 (13/3/12)

איזה אומץ! 
מדהים! ואת נראית מעולה.. בחיים לא הייתי מנחשת שהשלת ככ הרבה ק"ג ממשקלך.. שילבת את זה גם עם ספורט ותזונה מתאימה או שהניתוח די פתר את הבעיה?


----------



## mikeymay (14/3/12)

כמובן שספורט ותזונה נכונה הם המפתח 
אבל הניתוח נתן לי הזדמנות "לתכנת" את המוח שלי מחדש, כי יותר קל ללמד את עצמך לאכול כמו שצריך כשיש מגבלה פיזית בקיבה. מה שעוזר בטווח הארוך זה השיקום הפסיכולוגי, כי כמו שאלכוהוליסט לא מפסיק להיות אלכוהוליסט רק כי הוא מפסיק לשתות, כך גם הפרעת האכילה לא נעלמת רק בגלל שיש לי קיבה בגודל של אצבעון.

הפוש הראשוני שהניתוח נותן הוא מאסיבי ואם תופסים את המומנטום נכון אז באמת אפשר לסגל לעצמך אורח חיים בריא שהיום, אחרי שנה וקצת, כבר נהיה אינטואיטיבי וטבעי.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (16/3/12)

את פשוט מדהימה! 
התמונות והקרדיטים נהדרים. התמונות שלך...וואו, ממש וואו! כוכבת קולנוע לגמרי!

וכל הכבוד על שינוי הכוון הבריאותי-מדהים לגמרי! בחיים לא הייתי מנחשת!

והשמלה ובכלל כל הסטיילינג מהמם!


----------



## mikeymay (16/3/12)

תודה רבה!


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

שמלת כלה למתקדמים 
את סאגת השמלה הרבה מכירים, אבל לטובת החדשים להלן תקציר עלילות השמלה בעיר הגדולה:






 מייקי מחליטה שהיא רוצה להיות מרלין מונרו, ושהיא לא מוכנה להוציא יותר מ1000 שקל על שמלה.






 חברה של מייקי ממליצה לה לבדוק אתר שנקרא www.vivienofholloway.com, שמוכר מאנגליה שמלות פינאפ ורטרו שאפשר להשתמש בהן בתור שמלת כלה.






 מייקי מתאהבת באתר ממבט ראשון, ומחליטה שמשם תבוא שמלת החלומות שלה.






 מייקי עוברת ניתוח מעקף קיבה במשקל 109 ק"ג, ומחכה עד שהירידה כמעט תסתיים כדי להזמין את השמלה.






 שלושה חודשים לפני החתונה ו38 ק"ג פחות, מייקי מזמינה את השמלה שמגיעה אחרי שבועיים ויושבת ב-ו-ל, עם בולרו תואם (יאמי!).






 מייקי שולחת את השמלה לתיקוני קולר אצל אמא שלה התופרת, ומתחילה להנדס אקססוריז.






 חודש וחצי לפני החתונה מייקי מודדת שוב את השמלה בשביל לבדוק משהו שולי, ומגלה שהופ! השמלה ענקית (עוד 5 ק"ג התאדו), ואי אפשר להצר אותה בלי לפתוח את כל החלק העליון.






 אחרי שכנועים מצד אמא, מייקי מזמינה את אותה השמלה במידה יותר קטנה במקום לנסות לתקן את השמלה הגדולה (מישהי רוצה לקנות את השמלה הגדולה? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), שמגיעה אחרי שבועיים ו-תודה לאל- יושבת בול. אפשר לנשום לרווחה.






 3 שבועות לפני החתונה, מייקי מחליטה בפרץ גאונות ספונטני של 2 בלילה להזמין חצאית ביטנה (petticoat) מאותה החנות, במחשבה שאם זה ייראה יותר מדי "פורים" אז היא פשוט תחזיר אותה. החצאית מגיעה אחרי שבועיים, ופשוט עושה מהפך לכל הלוק הטוטאלי עד כדי כך שעלו לכל בנות המשפחה דמעות בעיניים כשהן ראו את האנסמבל המלא.

אז מה יצא בסוף? שמלה (טוב, שתיים) בעלות של 1200 ש"ח כולל משלוח, חצאית ביטנה בעלות של 380 ש"ח, קצת היסטריה וקצת ריצות, אבל שום דבר מכל הסאגה הזאת לא ייאש אותי, ואני כל כך שמחה שהצלחתי להוציא לפועל את החזון הזה בלי לקרוע את הכיס.

ועכשיו כמה טיפים למזמינות מהאינטרנט - קודם כל, תוודאו שהגיזרה של השמלה שאתן מזמינות מחמיאה לכם לפני! כמה סיפורים שמעתי על בנות שהזמינו באיביי וכו' כל מיני "גזרות חלום" רק כדי לגלות שזה לא מחמיא להן. אם לא הייתי הולכת עם שמלות בגיזרה כזאת כל הזמן, הייתי בהחלט עושה "סיבוב שמלות" רק בשביל לנסות כל מיני גזרות וחיתוכים, כדי לא להתאכזב אח"כ.

דבר שני, אל תצפו לשלמות אם אתן מזמינות שמלה מוכנה. מבחינתי, זה היה good enough, אפילו שקצת נשפך לי הגב מאחורה (ירידה חדה במשקל משאירה עודפי עור), ואני בטוחה שאם הייתי תופרת מאפס אז הייתי יכולה להימנע מזה, אבל החלטתי שאני מוותרת על שלמות של כל הפרטים הקטנים לטובת הלוק הכללי והעמידה בתקציב, ונעשה קצת פוטושופ על הצ'יקן-ווינגס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

פה רואים את כישורי הצלם (ואת הרגליים החדשות!)


----------



## miki214 (15/3/12)

שאת רואה את עצמך במראה, את קולטת כמה שאת רזה? 
מטורףףףף


----------



## mikeymay (15/3/12)

באמת לפעמים אני צריכה להסתכל במראה 
כדי להזכיר לעצמי, כי ההפרעה עדיין שם במוח שלי ומדי פעם מנסה להפחיד אותי


----------



## מוריבתיה (13/3/12)

השמלה שלך חלומית, 
ואת מ-ד-ה-י-מ-ה!!!!!!


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

תודה!


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

שכחתי לגמרי!!! שמלה למכירה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז נכון שציינתי בחטף בהודעה הקודמת שנשארה לי שמלה אחת, אבל הנה אני עושה את זה רשמי:אני מוכרת את השמלה הגדולה (שלא לבשתי בסוף). 

היא כבר אחרי תיקוני קולר אז היא יושבת על הכתפיים יותר טוב, מידה 32 אינצ' במותן / 40 אינצ' בחזה. באתר של VIVIEN כתוב שהיא מידה 18, אבל המידות שם הן לא תואמות למידות "רגילות", אז עדיף תמיד למדוד!

הנה לינק לדף המידות של VIVIEN, כדי שתוכלו לבדוק אם היא מתאימה: http://www.vivienofholloway.com/en/page/our-sizing/

מוכרת ב-500 ש"ח OBO, פרטים במסרים


----------



## הילהוגיל (13/3/12)

איך מזמינים מהאתר הזה? 
מצאתי משהו חמוד אני רוצה לראות כמה הוא עולה אבל אין שום כפתור קנייה...
HELP?


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

צריך לבחור מידה קודם 
יש לך ריבועים אדומים שבתוכם כתוב את המידות (באינצ'ים), וברגע שאת בוחרת את המידה אז את צריכה להוסיף לסל ואז אפשר לקנות


----------



## נעמה מתרגשת (14/3/12)

ניסית לחפש בפליסיטה? 
זה אתר ישראלי עם אותו רעיון. אבל אם יש התאמות לעשות- הם עושים לך.
אני עשיתי שם שמלה- הורסת והגיעה בלי שום צורך בתיקונים.
ממליצה.


----------



## mikeymay (15/3/12)

לא אותו רעיון בכלל 
קודם כל המחירים שם שונים לגמרי מויויאן... השמלה שלי עלתה 600 שקל כולל משלוח והייתה אצלי תוך שבועיים, וגם אם הייתי צריכה ללכת לתופרת לתיקונים זה היה מוסיף אולי עוד 200-300 שקל.

בנוסף, לא רק שהסגנון של השמלות באתר הזה שונה לחלוטין מהאתר של ויויאן, כל מה שהם עושים זה מזמינים בשבילך מהאינטרנט שמלות שאת חלקן ראיתי באתרים אמריקאים ברבע מהמחיר. 

זה אולי זול יותר ממעצבים ישראלים, אבל אני לא הייתי משלמת 4000 שקל בשביל שמלה מהאינטרנט שלא מדדתי קודם ועוד בתפירה אישית שאי אפשר להחזיר ואז מה עושים אם זה לא מסתדר?


----------



## mikeymay (15/3/12)

הבהרה חשובה! 
לפני שיצעקו עלי פה, אני לא אומרת שהשמלה שלך לא שווה, ואם את מרוצה מהם אז זה נפלא! פשוט כל העניין שלי היה לחסוך בהוצאה, ולכן בחרתי באתר הזה. אם היה לי תקציב של 3000 שקל ומעלה סביר להניח שלא הייתי מזמינה באינטרנט וכן הולכת על תפירה אישית ומדידות וכל הקטע הזה, כי אני אוהבת להתעסק עם ביגוד ואני תופרת בעצמי אז זה כיף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## bluestvixen (14/3/12)

האבה האבה!!! מתה על התמונה הזאת!


----------



## mikeymay (14/3/12)

הידעת? הם העלו אותה לדף שלהם בפייס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שלחתי להם אותה כדי להתלהב וזה עכשיו באלבום של החנות!


----------



## עוגיפלצת83 (14/3/12)

סתם שאלה 
קודם כל השמלה סוף הדרך.
דבר שני, האם באתר הזה ניתן לקנות שמלות שהן לא עם כתפיות קולר או שזה לא ניתן לשינוי?


----------



## mikeymay (14/3/12)

יש להם כל מיני דגמים 
באמת "גיזרת הדגל" שלהן היא עם הקולר, אבל יש להם ליין של "wrap dress" שהיא עם מחשוף יותר צנוע ושרוולים קצרים, וגם "day dress", שזה שמלות יותר יומיומיות עם כל מיני שרוולים.

לצערי אי אפשר לבקש מהם תפירה מיוחדת, אבל אם את מחפשת שמלות בתפירה אישית בסגנון הזה אז יש אתר מדהים (אך יקר) שנקרא Wirling Turban, שהם ה-תותחים של שמלות custom made בסגנון וינטאג', ושם אפשר להזמין מה שרוצים.


----------



## עוגיפלצת83 (14/3/12)

תודה 
עכשיו גיסתי הטריה מתחתנת אז נראה לי אולי יהיה שווה להשקיע.


----------



## עוגיפלצת83 (14/3/12)

ומה עושות הבחורות עם המרפסת הגדולה? 
בשמלת החתונה שלי לבשתי חזייה.


----------



## mikeymay (15/3/12)

אני גם לבשתי חזיה, אבל בשמלה הזאת אפשר בלי 
העצמות של המחוך הן מעוגלות ולכן הן תופסות את החזה יופי גם בלי חזיה. אצלי היה צורך בחזיית פוש אפ רצינית כי במהלך הירידה נעלם לי החזה


----------



## המרחפת (15/3/12)

אז כן לבשת חזיה? 
איפה היא הסתתרה?


----------



## mikeymay (15/3/12)

סטרפלס, בתוך המחוך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הייתי צריכה "למלא" את החזה של השמלה ולא היה לי עם מה, אז קניתי באינטימה חזיה כזאת של פוש-אפ-שתי-מידות-יותר, בצבע לבן עם כתפיות מתפרקות, והשמלה הצליחה להסתיר אותה להפליא


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

אקססוריז, אקססוריז, אקססוריז! 
כיאה לכלת וינטאג', חיפשתי הינומה שגם תתאים למראה הכללי וגם לא יהיה סיוט להתנהל איתה. ישר שמתי עין על הינומה קצרה (birdcage), ומכיוון שאני באה משושלת ארוכה של אמני יצירה ובעצמי מכינה פרחים לשיער באופן קבוע, החלטתי שאני לא אשלם 150$ לאיזה מישהי בETSY שתכין בשבילי, אלא אני אכין לבד, ואז גם יהיה לי עיסוק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

הזמנתי את הרשת ואת הנוצות בתפזורת בETSY ממש בזול (הכל ביחד גירד את ה30$ מלמטה כולל משלוח, ונשאר לי מלא אקסטרה לפרויקטים עתידיים). אמא שלי עזרה לי להכין פרחים מבד בשביל הhairpiece שיחזיק את ההינומה, ובאחד מהפרחים גם השתמשתי במקום אבזם לחגורה אלסטית.

בשביל לתפוס את הבולרו הכנתי סיכת בגד מעגיל ישן של סבתא שלי ז"ל, שחיברנו לגב של סיכה, ואז זה גם היה מסוגנן, וגם הייתה לזה משמעות אישית וערך סנטימנטלי. תכשיטים לא ענדתי כי אני לא סובלת שזה מציק לי, וגם אני אלרגית לכל מתכת חוץ מזהב ופלטינום אז לא רציתי להוציא מלא כסף על משהו שאני בקושי אענוד. 

ובטח שמתם לב שאין זר בשום תמונה? מראש ידעתי שאני לא רוצה זר, גם כי אין לנו צילומים מקדימים, וגם כי אני חושבת שזה בזבוז כסף אטומי בשביל 20 דקות של "בדרך לחופה" (שבסוף היו 5 דקות אצלנו), אז חמתי המופלאה החליטה לקנות לי ליומולדת תיק יד בצורת פרח שנתלה על הזרוע, והוא היה תחליף א-ד-י-ר לזר, גם פרקטי וגם יפה.


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

פה רואים את הסיכה והחגורה יותר טוב


----------



## BellaSymphonica (14/3/12)

הכל מושלם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כלה כלבבי - וינטאג' עד הסוף.


----------



## mikeymay (14/3/12)




----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

נעליים או לא להיות 
פה אפשר לראות דוגמא קלאסית של הפשרות שעשינו במהלך התכנון. אני ננעלתי על נעלי עקב אדומות, וסיימון כמעט התעלף כשאמרתי לו את זה. אחרי שהוא התאושש, הוא ביקש ממני שלפחות לחופה אני אמתן את הOffBeat Bride לטובת המסורת, ואני הסכמתי בתנאי שאחרי החופה אני יכולה להחליף לאיזה נעליים שאני רוצה... Buahahahahaaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בלית ברירה התחלתי לחפש נעלי "כלה", ופשוט הזדעזעתי גם מהמחירים וגם מהסטייל. הכל היה או יקר, או מכוער, או סטילטו, או פלטפורמה, ושום דבר לא התאים לסגנון ולאישיות שלי. בסוף החלטתי לקפוץ על ההזדמנות שחברה שלי הייתה בארה"ב ולהזמין דרכה נעלי ריקוד של קפזיו, שבארץ מוכרים רק בשחור אבל בארה"ב מוכרים גם בלבן, ויש לי כבר זוג שלהם אז אני יודעת מה המידה שלי. 

עלה לי 25$ כולל משלוח, ועוד 100 ש"ח אצל הסנדלר שהדביק להן סוליה מגומי (חשוב מאוד כי יש להן סוליה מעור ועם הגומי זה לא מחליק!). סה"כ יצא ממש זול, ואני אוכל להשתמש בהן להופעות ולריקודים בעתיד!

אחרי החופה החלפתי אחר כבוד לקדס אדומות, וכל הערב ניגשו אלי אנשים להתלהב מהנעליים, אז נראה לי שהצליח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 והכי חשוב - היה לי נוח! אנחנו רוקדים סווינג מקצועית, ולא משנה כמה חגיגי אנחנו מתלבשים למסיבות סווינג, תמיד כל הבנות עם קדס/אול סטארס, אז מבחינתנו זה ממש רגיל, ויש מלא תמונות שלי עם החברות כשכולנו לבושות חגיגי ועם קדס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. היה מצחיק.


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

הקדס המדוברות


----------



## כבר לא טינקרבל (13/3/12)

love the photo


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

love the shoes!!


----------



## elin86 (13/3/12)

מעולה!! 
תמונה מצויינת ואחלה נעליים


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

חליפת חתן, shaken and not stirred 
באופן מפתיע, החליפה של סיימון בסוף עלתה כמעט כפול מהשמלה שלי! הכל התחיל מזה שהוא ומשפחתו האנגליה רגילים לחתונות מחויטות, וכולם מאוד התלהבו מהרעיון של טוקסידו לגברים. מה גם שסוג של פרנק סינטרה או ג'יימס בונד ישתלב יופי עם המרלין מונרו שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

א-מ-מה - הילד רצה טוקסידו אמיתי, לא סתם חליפה עם פפיון כמו ש99% מהחנויות שראינו מוכרות. תכל'ס, צודק. יש הבדל מהותי בסוג הבד ובתפירה, ולא רק שהעין העיצובית שלו שמה לב לכל הפרטים האלה, גם היה ברור שכל האנגלו-סקסים ישר יידעו אם זה for real!

אחרי שעשינו ניסיון כושל ביותר עם החנות היחידה בכל הארץ שמייבאת טוקסידוס אמיתיים (1,800 ש"ח להשכרה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), החלטנו להזמין מחו"ל. בהתחלה מצאנו אתר מקסים מאנגליה שמכר טוקסידו קומפלט ב80 פאונד, אבל כשהחליפה הגיעה הסתבר שהגיזרה לא טובה לו (הוא התברך בכתפיים רחבות ומותן צרה, החתיך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) והתופרת המשפחתית אמרה שאי אפשר להצר את הז'קט כמו שצריך.

אז החזרנו אותה (וכן, קיבלנו את הכסף בחזרה, ככה זה כשעושים עסקים עם אירופה), ובסוף החלטנו להשקיע ולקנות לו חליפה בתפירה אישית דרך אתר שנקרא http://www.indochino.com/, שמנוהל ע"י חברה קנדית אבל כל התפירה נעשית בשנחאי. אחרי שמדדנו אותו מכל הכיוונים (יש להם אפילו וידאו באתר שמראה איך למדוד כל דבר) שלחנו את המידות ושילמנו על ההזמנה (370$ כולל משלוח פדקס), ושבועיים וחצי אח"כ החליפה הגיעה! 

המכנסיים ישבו פיקס, אבל את הז'קט היה צריך לתפור מחדש כי הוא היה צר מדי בכתפיים והתופרת אמרה שאי אפשר להרחיב כי אין מספיק בד בתפר. לשמחתנו, אחד היתרונות באתר הזה הוא משהו שהם קוראים לו "perfect fit guarantee", שזה אומר שאם צריך תיקונים אצל תופרת הם יחזירו לך עד 75$, ואם התיקונים אמורים לעלות יותר מ75$ אז הם פשוט תופרים מחדש בחינם. 

אז בסוף עלה לנו רק עוד משלוח להחזיר להם את הז'קט הקטן, ויכלנו לנשום לרווחה! אגב, עד היום הוא לובש את החליפה הזאת להופעות מיוחדות, אז המחיר בהחלט מצדיק את עצמו...


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

טבעות 
את טבעת האירוסין שלי עיצבנו ביחד, ויש בה 9 אבנים כי זה מספר תאריך הלידה שלי (9.9) והשם המלא שלי בנומרולוגיה. את טבעת הנישואין שלי התאמתי לטבעת האירוסין, על טהרת הסטייל האמריקאי, ואת הטבעת שלו עשינו מכסף (הוא לא רצה להשקיע בזהב על עצמו) והוספנו חריטה של פסוק שהוא אהב.

אני לא יכולה לספק את השם של הצורף שלנו כי הוא חבר של המשפחה של סיימון ועשה לו מחיר שאפילו אני לא יודעת מהו, אבל אנחנו מרוצים עד הגג, במיוחד שהייתי צריכה להקטין את הטבעת שלי פעמיים כשירדתי במשקל והוא זרם עם כל השיגועים והניג'וסים שלנו (כיאה לחבר טוב!).

וכמובן ששכחנו לצלם תמונה נורמלית של הטבעות, אז אני מעלה תמונה שצילמתי באייפון.


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

רבנות, צהר, מקווה, הדרכת כלה 
אחת ההחלטות הטובות בחתונה הזאת הייתה לפתוח את התיק עם צוהר, מכל הסיבות שכולם מדברים עליהם, ובמיוחד לאור החוויות הנוראיות ששנינו עברנו ברבנות כשהיינו צריכים מסמכים שלא יכלנו להוציא דרך צוהר.

אני ביליתי בוקר השחור ברבנות תל אביב בניסיון להוציא היתר נישואין (אני גרושה מחו"ל ותודה לאל שהאקס לא היה יהודי אחרת הייתי צריכה גם גט!), 4 שעות שלא הייתי מאחלת על שונאיי ("מה, לא רשום על תעודת הגירושין שלך אם הוא יהודי או לא!" –"נכון, כי בארה"ב מפרידים בין דת למדינה, כאילו?!?!?") שנגמרו בבכי ובטלפונים להורים שלי כדי שיואילו בטובם לשחרר אותי להתחתן.

לעומת זאת, סיימון היה צריך להוכיח שהוא לא כהן (שזה הכי מצחיק כי אבא שלו התחתן עם גיורת, וזה לא הוכחה מספקת???), ולפני שהסתבר שאפשר להוציא מכתב מכל סמכות דתית הוא ניסה לדבר עם אחד הרבנים במועצה הדתית בנתניה, שדרש שהוא יגיע עד אליהם (אפילו שהם מכירים את המשפחה ויודעים טוב מאוד מי הוא), ואח"כ ניסה להכריח אותו לפתוח את התיק שם אחרת הוא לא יכול להוציא לו את המכתב... איכשהו סיימון הצליח לצאת משם ובסוף קיבלנו מכתב מהרב של בית הכנסת של ההורים שלו.

את הדרכת הכלות עשיתי אצל אמא של חברה טובה שלי, אמריקאית תוססת שמכירה אותי שנים רבות ועזרה לי בעבר עם ענייני טהרה. ההדרכה בסוף הייתה סשן ריכולים של 3 שעות ועוד חצי שעה של תכל'ס, אבל מכיוון שאני כבר מנוסה בכל הסיפור הזה אז היא לא הייתה צריכה להסביר לי הכל מהתחלה. 

למקווה הלכתי בתל אביב בשכונת שפירא, מקום נקי ומצוחצח, הבלנית הייתה ממש בסדר (קצת קולולולולו וכמה סוכריות עפו עלי, אבל לא הציקה!). הדבר היחיד ששכחתי זה לקבוע תור, שבדרך כלל הרי לא צריך אבל לכלות מסתבר ששומרים חדר שלא טבלו בו באותו היום, שזה עושה הבדל. למזלי הגעתי מוקדם אז הצלחנו לתפוס חדר שלא טבלו בו באותו היום.


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

מסיבת רווקיאדה משותפת - הכצעקתה? 
ההחלטה לעשות מסיבת רווקיאדה משותפת נבעה מכמה סיבות:

1. 99% מהחברים שלנו הם חברים משותפים ושנינו נרצה לחגוג איתם באותה מידה.

2. יש אצלנו מסורת מוזיקלית חזקה, וכל פעם שמישהו מהחבר'ה חוגג משהו, תמיד יש הופעה (מתוכננת או ספונטנית), ומראש החלטנו שאנחנו לא רוצים לעשות "תוכנית אמנותית" בחתונה (כי אז לא יישאר זמן לרקוד!), אז רצינו מסיבה שנוכל לשלב בה הופעה.

3. היו הרבה אנשים שלא יכלנו להזמין לחתונה מאילוצי מקום ותקציב, ורצינו הזדמנות לשתף אותם ולחגוג איתם בכל זאת.

אז שמנו פעמינו לסאבליים (מועדון הבית שלנו), סגרנו איתם על ערב של הופעה+מסיבה, בנינו הופעה שכללה גירסאות שלנו לשירי ג'אז, רוק, ואפילו היפ הופ (!), וגייסנו חבר'ה לשיר ולנגן איתנו. בערב של המסיבה הגיעו קצת יותר מ200 איש, שזה בערך אותו מספר האורחים שהיו בחתונה, אבל היתרון פה היה שזה היה נטול דודות (חוץ מהדודות המגניבות שבאו לרקוד), והסאבליים פשוט התפוצץ מרוב אנרגיות ושמחה! 

המסיבה גם נתנה לנו הזדמנות להתאמן בלהיות מארחים של 200 איש, וגם עזרה לנו לעשות כמה שינויים של הרגע האחרון בנוגע למוזיקה בחתונה עצמה, כי יכלנו "לבדוק" כל מיני סגנונות על האורחים ולבחון את הסבלנות שלהם לדברים מוזרים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

מסקנה - שווה ביותר, אבל צריך סטמינה! קרענו את עצמנו בין החזרות לארגונים של החתונה בחודשיים האחרונים שלפני, ואם לא היינו מקצועיים ומנוסים (ואם כל הצוות שעבדנו איתו לא היה גם כזה), חופשי היינו מתמוטטים!

אגב, אנקדוטה משעשעת - בערך שבוע אחרי שהחלטנו על הרעיון, מישהי פה בפורום (מותק את 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) העלתה קרדיטים עם ב-ד-י-ו-ק אותו קונספט, ואפילו באותו מקום! מיותר לציין שהיא ובעלה נכחו בשלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

באופן מעצבן, אין לנו תמונות נורמליות מהמסיבה (חבר שלנו היה אמור לצלם ובסוף לא יכל), אבל יש יוטיוב של רוב השירים מההופעה: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8B279795348F2017 (לינק לפלייליסט)


----------



## bluestvixen (13/3/12)

אני יוצאת מהארון 
רק כדי לומר שההופעה הייתה מדהימה ועם כל שיר התאהבתי בכם כזוג יותר ויותר! היה תענוג ואני ממש שמחה שהזמנתם אותנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(אגב, אורן סוף סוף התחיל לעבוד על הסרט מהמסיבה שלנו, אז אולי בקרוב גם לי היה במה להשוויץ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

זה בסדר, אני רק עכשיו מתחילה לעבוד על הסרט של החתונה!


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

התארגנות - בית + מלון 
בזכות השקט התעשייתי שסידרתי לעצמי ביום החתונה, ובגלל שאיפרתי וסירקתי את עצמי, ולאור העובדה שסיימון ואני לא התראנו שבוע לפני החתונה ועל כן הוא ארז את חפציו וישן אצל ההורים שלו, המקום הטבעי שאתארגן בו היה הדירה שלנו. 

ביום החתונה קמתי בשאנטי ב10 בבוקר, וב11 הגיעו שתי המלוות שלי והלכנו לבראנץ' בבית קפה ליד הבית. אח"כ עלינו בחזרה לדירה, חברה אחת שלי צילמה אותי בזמן שהתאפרתי והסתרקתי, ותוך כדי הן גם התאפרו והסתרקו (עם כל הציוד שלי כמובן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), שמענו מוזיקה בקולי קולות, ובכלל הרגשנו כאילו אנחנו טינאייג'ריות שמתארגנות לprom!

ב15:30 יצאנו מהבית במטרה לנסוע באוטו שלי למלון פארק פלאזה אורכידאה בטיילת בתל אביב (עוד הברקה של 2 בלילה, והרי למי יש כוח לעלות 4 קומות ברגל אחרי החתונה?!?!) ולהשאיר שם את תיק הלילה והתיק לשבת חתן. אחרי שגילינו שפינצ'רו לי את הגלגל באוטו (אין כמו דרום תל אביב בבקרים) עצרנו מונית (הנהג חשב שאנחנו שחקניות קולנוע עם כל האיפור), ולמזלי החלטתי ללבוש את השמלה באולם ולא בבית אחרת אוי ואבוי על השמלה! 

בתמונה: עמדת העבודה שלי (לפני שעשיתי שם בלגן), עם המראה המעלפת שסיימון בנה מלוחות ישנים של פרקט שמצאנו ברחוב וגופי תאורה מאיקאה. איזה מוכשר


----------



## 1Shir (13/3/12)

אותי מעניין לשאול 
איזה בית קפה זכה להסעיד אותך ביום החתונה?


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

לצערי הוא נסגר מאז


----------



## 1Shir (14/3/12)

יש סיבה שאת לא חושפת אותו? אז מה אם הוא נסגר!


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

אולם - נובה אירועים בנמל 
על נובה אני כותבת ברגשות מעורבים, כי אמנם בהתחלה כשסגרנו איתם ההתקשרות הייתה זורמת, מקצועית, ואדיבה, אבל אחרי שסגרנו איתם עברה בערך חצי שנה שבה התעסקנו בדברים אחרים, ואז כשחזרנו להתנהל מולם לגבי טעימות, סידורי ישיבה, וכל הדברים שצריך לסגור יחסית קרוב לחתונה, התחלפו שם חלק מהאנשים והדברים כבר לא התנהלו כמו שהיה בהתחלה. 

היו כל מיני דברים שקרו במהלך הערב שהציקו לנו (בעיקר ענייני לו"ז), אבל היום אני מסתכלת אחורה ויכולה להבין שחלק מהבעיה נבעה מזה שהתעקשנו על חתונה מוקדמת ומנטלית היה קשה לצוות שלהם לצאת מה"קבלת-פנים-ב19:00-חופה-ב20:30", אבל גם מהעובדה שאנחנו אנגלו-סקסים שחיים בישראל ושקשה לנו להתמודד עם ה"אז-איחרנו-ב10-דקות-נו-ביג-דיל". 

בסופו של דבר האורחים היו מרוצים (אפילו היה אחד שידוע כוועדת ביקורת איומה שאמר ש"יחסית לאוכל של חתונות היה בסדר גמור", שזה מחמאה אדירה מצידו), המשפחה הייתה מרוצה, ואנחנו התרכזנו בעובדה שהצלחנו להתחתן בתוך תל אביב, ביום חמישי בשבוע, במקום קטן וחמוד, והכי חשוב - עם האנשים שאנחנו אוהבים. אם נגמר הסופלה לפני שאחרון הסטלנים נזכר שיש קינוחים, ואם לקח למלצרית יותר מ2 דקות להביא לי בקבוק מים מינרליים, נו שוין.


----------



## lollapalooza (15/3/12)

בזכותך התחתנתי בנובה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כששאלתי על אולם בתל אביב ועד כמה זה אפשרי בכלל, סיפרת לי על המקום ואם את זוכרת, גם דיברנו על זה בפרטי. 
בינתיים המקום החליף בעלות, ככה שאני מניחה שהשוואה לא תתאים, אבל לנו הייתה חוויה נהדרת איתם.

בקיצור, תודה


----------



## mikeymay (15/3/12)

שמחה לשמוע שהצליח לכם! 
בסופו של דבר המקום היה מקסים ואנחנו כן שמחים שהתחתנו שם. כמו שכתבתי, חלק מהדברים שהרגיזו אותנו נבעו מהבדלים תרבותיים שלדעתי היו קורים כמעט בכל מקום ישראלי, אז יחסית למה שהרגיז אותנו עדיין היה שווה.

מתי התחלפה הבעלות? מסקרן לדעת


----------



## lollapalooza (15/3/12)

בינואר, למיטב ידיעתי.


----------



## mikeymay (15/3/12)

וואו! ממש דקה וחצי אחרינו... 
אני ממש שמחה לשמוע שהבעלים החדשים הסתדרו לכם, ובאמת הדבר העיקרי שצרם לנו היה ההתנהלות של הבעלים הקודמים כשהעלנו את הבעיות, אבל אם את אומרת שהיה לכם טוב אז אין מאושרת ממני, כי המקום באמת שווה והצוות המורחב היה באמת נעים!


----------



## mikeymay (15/3/12)

אגב 
הצצתי בקרדיטים שלך (שפיספסתי כי בדיוק הייתי חולה בשבוע ההוא ולא היה לי כוח לשבת מול מחשב), ואני חייבת לציין שחוץ מהרבה הקבלות שמצאתי בינינו (ההצעה, החליפה, מעגלי ההורה בהתחלה, וכמובן האולם), מאוד התלהבתי מהגישה שלכם וניכר שלא איבדתם את הצפון בתכנונים ועשיתם אירוע שהוא כולו שלכם!! אז קודוס


----------



## lollapalooza (15/3/12)

תודה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כן, אני גם שמתי לב לזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
אני מאוהבת בשמלה שלך


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

דיג'יי - צביקה בירן 
כשהחלטנו לחפש דיג'יי ידענו שהולך להיות קשה. שנינו מוזיקאים, חובבי רוק, ג'אז, מוטאון, שונאי מזרחית וטראנסים, ומ-א-ו-ד סנובים לגבי המוזיקה שלנו. למזלנו, כל האורחים שלנו גם כאלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. אז לפני שהתחלנו לפגוש פוטנציאליים, הכנו מסמך עם רשימה של ז'אנרים שאנחנו אוהבים וכמה דוגמאות של שירים מכל ז'אנר (יצא 4 עמודים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 

את צביקה בירן גם סגרנו דרך איזיווד, הוא היה השני שראינו, וכשהתיישבנו אצלו במשרד ונתנו לו את הדפים שהדפסנו הוא ישר קרא "היי, 311! לא הרבה אנשים מכירים אותם בארץ..." ובאותו הרגע ידענו שאנחנו רוצים אותו. כל דיג'יי שמכיר את הלהקה הזאת (שאגב הייתה ברשימת המאסט שלנו וסחפה את כל הרחבה) הוא בסדר מבחינתי. 

בערך חודש לפני החתונה צביקה העביר לנו את הקטלוג המוזיקלי שלו כדי שנסנן שירים לא רצויים ונסמן מאסטים, ובסוף מה שיצא זה שהשארנו בערך שליש מהקובץ שהוא שלח לנו והוספנו מ-ל-א שירים. המסכן ישב 3 ימים על הפלייליסט שלנו, אבל ניחמנו אותו בעובדה שעכשיו יש לו אחלה תוספות לקטלוג! בסופו של דבר כמעט כל המאסטים הצליחו להיות מושמעים, וחוץ מאיזה תקלה טכנית בTime Warp הייתה מסיבה אדירה, ואנשים יצאו עם חבלות ושריטות מרוב פוגו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

אמנם אנחנו סיפקנו את חומר הגלם המוזיקלי, אבל צביקה ידע באופן מושלם איזה שיר לשים באיזה רגע ואיך לשמור על הרחבה מלאה, אפילו כשהפלייליסט הוא לא שיגרתי ושהוא בעצמו לא רגיל לשירים כאלה (כמה אנשים יכולים להגיד שהשמיעו את I'm On a Boat ואת Chop Suey בחתונה שלהם???), וזאת לדעתי הגדולה האמיתית של דיג'יי משובח.


----------



## blue skies (14/3/12)

1) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chop Suey 
2) בדיוק שהתחלתי לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך השיר הזה התנגן ברקע
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wf0qEXeGCJM&feature=fvst

בגלל זה הצחיק אותי מה שכתבת שהדיגי אמר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אגב זה לא יקרה בקרוב אבל למרות זה אחד הדברים ש'מדאיגים' אותי זה מה יקרה עם המוזיקה, יש כל מיני אומנים ולהקות וסגנונות שאני אוהבת ואנשים לא כלכך זורמים איתם או מכירים אותם אבל כל פעם מחדש אני שמחה לגלות עוד מישהו מידי פעם שכן מכיר ואוהב את המוזיקה ה'מוזרה' שאני אוהבת.


----------



## mikeymay (14/3/12)

אני מבינה את הדאגה, למזלנו היה לנו קהל יחסית הומוגני (למרות שבאיזשהו שלב אבא של סיימון קיטר שיש יותר מדי דיסטורשן ופחות מדי מוזיקה, אבל גם זה עבר לו!). 

לדעתי ההחלטה שצריך לקבל היא האם אתם רוצים רחבה מלאה no matter what, או שאתם מעדיפים לנתב לסגנונות ספציפיים. יש יתרונות וחסרונות לכל כיוון, אבל אם יש לכם דיג'יי טוב הוא יוכל לשאול את השאלות הנכונות ולהרגיש את הקהל בזמן המסיבה.


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

צלם - ברצי גולדבלט 
גם עם הצלם ידענו שלא יהיה פשוט, כי סיימון גרפיקאי ואני עורכת וידאו, אז צפינו שיהיו לנו שאלות קשות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. כל הקטע עם הצילום היה לא שיגרתי, גם בגלל שהחלטנו להוזיל את החבילה ולערוך בעצמנו את הסרט ואת האלבומים, וגם בגלל שלא היו לנו צילומים מקדימים (סיימון ממשפחה דתית ואצלם החתן והכלה לא מתראים שבוע ימים עד החופה עצמה). 

כשהסתכלנו על החומרים של הצלמים שפגשנו בחנו אותם בעיניים אחרות, ושמנו דגש הרבה יותר על צילום החופה והמסיבה מאשר על צילומי הלוקיישן, שבתכל'ס זה לא חוכמה כי בצילומי לוקיישן אפשר לשלוט הרבה יותר על תאורה ומיקום ובצילומי מסיבה וערב צריך לחשוב מהר ולתפוס רגעים שחולפים בשבריר שניה. 

אחד הדברים שגילינו במהלך החיפושים הוא שרוב צלמי הסטילס נוטים לנפנף את עניין הוידאו כשולי, וחלק מהצלמים שפגשנו אפילו לא ידעו להתחייב מי יהיה צלם הוידאו שלנו, שזה ממש גרוע. ברצי היה השלישי שראינו (גם דרך איזיווד), והוא היה היחיד שבאמת התרשמנו מצילומי המסיבה שלו, והוא היה כל כך נחמד ולא נעלב מהשאלות הטכניות שלנו (תתפלאו לשמוע, לא כל הצלמים אוהבים שחופרים להם בפורמטים של התמונות ובדגמים של המצלמות שלהם!). 

חוצמזה, כשהוא הראה לנו קטעים מסרטי חתונות קודמות, הקבצים היו מחולקים לפי השם של צלם הוידאו, אז ידענו שהוא מתייחס ברצינות לוידאו כמו שהוא מתייחס לסטילס, וזה הרגיע אותנו. גם לחוזה עבודה הוא הכניס את השם של צלם הוידאו, יריב, שהיה מקסים גם בעצמו!

ביום החתונה הם באו מוקדם יחד עם המשפחות, עשו מאמץ עילאי להכיר את כולם ולא להפריע למתרחש תוך כדי צילום, ולדעתי הם אפילו נהנו (ראיתי אותו באיזשהו שלב מצלם תוך כדי head-banging לאיזה מטאל שהשמענו, וזה עשה לי טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 

בסוף גם הצלחתי להצטלם קצת לבד בזמן קבלת הפנים (התחבאתי בגלריה של הקומה השניה כדי שסיימון לא יראה אותי), וגם הצטלמנו קצת ביחד אחרי החופה. והתמונות, כמובן, מדברות בעד עצמן. אני חושבת שחלק מהכיף הגדול שהיה לנו לעבוד ביחד היה שבכל זאת סיימון ואני שחקנים ומצולמים המון, אז לא היינו מובכים, ואהבנו מאוד את המצלמה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

עיצוב - משפחת הכלה 
כשסגרנו על האולם, אני הכרזתי שאני לא מוכנה לשלם סכומי עתק על עיצוב ובמיוחד לא על פרחים טריים, כי הם מתים תוך יומיים וזה פשוט לא שווה את הכסף. ואז בערך חודש לפני החתונה אמא שלי צצה משומקום והפתיעה אותי עם רעיון לקנות עציצי רקפות ולשים בתור מרכזי שולחןץ

בסוף הרעיון היה מוצלח במיוחד (אפילו שהיא קצת קיטרה שהגבלתי אותה בצבעים), זול מ-א-ו-ד יחסית לעיצוב (אני חושבת שהכל עלה פחות מ600 ש"ח כולל הצמחים והאגרטלים ל20 שולחנו), והמשפחות התחלקו בעציצים בסוף החתונה (עד היום אנחנו רואים אותם בכל מיני בתים של קרובינו).


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

עיצוב החופה 
חוץ ממרכזי השולחן, אמא שלי (האמנית המוכשרת) שיחקה אותה לגמרי עם הפרוכת של החופה! הייתה לנו חופה מסורתית שקרובים החזיקו (כן, מותר לנשים להחזיק חופה!!), ורצינו שהפרוכת תהיה מיוחדת. 

בהתחלה רצינו טלית, אבל אז עלה הרעיון של לתפור משהו מיוחד, ואמא שלי הרימה את הכפפה באופן מרהיב, עיצבה וציירה פרוכת מדהימה, שעכשיו תישאר במשפחה לדורות (אמן).


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (16/3/12)

החופה שלכם! 
כל הקרדיטים מדהימים אבל עיצוב החופה מדהים!

אנחנו בדיוק דיברנו על זה שיכול להיות נחמד לעשות חופה מסורתית בגלל השיתוף של אהובים בחופה. שהם לא סתם עומדים שם. שכולם מסביב ועוטפים כמו שאמרת!

בע"ה נסגור בקרוב עם האולם שאהבנו ונרצה לראות מה הם מציעים כחופה מסורתית ואפילו לא חשבתי על האפשרות להכין לבד!

נתת לי השראה אדירה, תודה! 

מאחלת לכם את כל האושר שבעולם!


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

"המפגש" / הכניסה לחופה / שיר השירים 
המפגש שלנו היה קצת אחר, מכיוון שלא התראינו שבוע לפני החתונה (לא, גם לא בקבלת פנים). אז יצא שה"מפגש" שלנו היה אחרי הכניסה של סיימון לחופה עם האבות, כשאני התגנבתי עם האמהות מאחורי האורחים והתיישבתי על כיסא הכלה עם שתי האמהות משני צידי הכסא, כדי שהוא יבוא לכסות אותי.

ואז קרה דבר מדהים – סיימון ואני תיכננו להפתיע את האורחים עם שיר שהוא ישיר לי, אבל לא בנינו על זה שהאורחים "יסגרו" עליו כשהוא יגיע לחופה (מה שקרה כי החופה הייתה בתוך האולם כי היה קר בחוץ). אז הדיג'יי התחיל את הפלייבק, סיימון תפס את המיקרופון, ותוך כדי שהוא שר לי את השיר הוא הלך מהחופה לכיסא שלי והאורחים התפלגו לצדדים כמו ים סוף ולא הבינו לאן הוא הולך עד שהם הסתובבו וראו אותי יושבת על הכיסא! אז בעצם גם האורחים (חוץ מאלה שעלו לגלריה שבה התחבאתי) וגם סיימון ראו אותי בפעם הראשונה באותו הרגע... אי אפשר היה לתסרט את זה יותר טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

אחרי שסיימון סיים לשיר את השיר, הוא כיסה אותי תוך כדי שהתחיל שיר הכניסה הרשמי והלך בחזרה לחופה. אני חיכיתי קצת ואז נכנסתי עם האמהות. וכן, עשיתי סיבובים. היה מצחיק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

אה, וכמעט שכחתי:

השיר שסיימון שר לי: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9ZGKALMMuc
שיר הכניסה הרשמי: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7goifK_2qY


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

שר לי


----------



## bluestvixen (13/3/12)

Awwww, you guys!!!


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

מכסה אותי 
והנה ההוכחה שאפשר לכסות גם עם הינומה קצרה!


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

החופה והרב נח זלצר 
לרב זלצר הגענו אחרי שניסינו את הרב שאול פרבר ואת הרב ערן גולדווסר ושניהם היו תפוסים בתאריך שלנו, אבל שניהם המליצו עליו אז ידענו שיהיה טוב! לצערנו לא יכולנו לקחת אותו דרך צוהר כי הכל היה תפוס (הרבנים שעובדים איתם נותנים להם מספר מוגבל של תאריכים בחודש בהתנדבות), אבל הוא לא דרש סכום מסוים ואמר שניתן כראות עינינו, ופשוט היה חביב ואדיב לאורך כל הדרך. אחד הדברים החמודים שהוא עושה (לבחירת הזוג כמובן) זה לכתוב יחד עם אישתו חמשיר קצר על הזוג ואיך הם הכירו, לפי מיילים שהזוג שולח. אנחנו החלטנו ללכת על זה ויצא ממש מתוק, קליל, והתאים לרוח החופה שלנו.

דבר אחד קצת ביעס אותנו אבל זה באמת לא היה קשור אליו, וזה שרצינו מאוד שאת חלק משבע הברכות יקריאו נשים מהמשפחה שלנו, ולא הצלחנו למצוא אף אחד שיסכים לזה, אפילו שבסך הכל זה "לא נהוג" ואין לזה בסיס הלכתי אבל כנראה שאף אחד לא רוצה להיות הראשון שיסכים. בסוף אחותי האמצעית החזיקה את אחד ממוטות החופה (ביחד עם חברה שלי מארה"ב שבאה במיוחד לחתונה), ואחותי השניה הקריאה תרגום של סדר החופה באנגלית אחרי כל פעם שהרב הסביר "מה יקרה עכשיו", לטובת הדודות מאנגליה.

בתמונה רואים כמה זה כיף כשיש חתונה קטנה ועושים את החופה בפנים במקום על במה מנותקת מהאורחים... הרגשנו ממש עטופים באהבה!


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

"משקה" אותי 
מי שזוכר משרשור ההזויים שהיה לא מזמן, אני לא שותה אלכוהול בכלל, אז אחרי תקל פוטנציאלי עם אמא שלי שלא ידעה מזה, סיימון כמובן זכר לא להתעקש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## bluestvixen (13/3/12)

גם אני לא שותה אלכוהול בכלל 
מה שגרר פרצופים מאוד משעשעים שלי בחלקים האלה של החופה


----------



## mikeymay (14/3/12)




----------



## Discordi (16/3/12)

למרות שהוא לא באמת משקה אותך 
זו תמונה פשוט מהממת שלך.


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

תשל"כ 
דבר אחד ששכחתי בחופה – להסתכל קדימה! כל התמונות שלנו יצאו בפרופיל הצידה


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

שובר את הכוס + שיר שבירה 
שיר ראשון: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUpUGz6ppE8
שיר שני: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwoPlRR9J_k (חתכתי את הקטע האיטי בהתחלה, אז הוא זרם יפה)

את הכוס, אגב, אנחנו הבאנו. מדובר בכוס תה מזכוכית עדינה שקיבלתי בירושה מסבתא שלי ז"ל, והשתמשנו בה כי במשפחה של סיימון נהוג לשבור משהו בעל ערך (ולא נורה, למשל), כי זה מסמל את השבריריות של החיים וכו'... אני שמחתי שסבתא שלי נכחה בחופה בצורה כלשהי אפילו שהיא כבר לא איתנו.


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

aaaaaand..... DIP! 
פה זה לפני שקלטתי שהעקב של הנעל נתקע לי בחצאית!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (13/3/12)

כאן רואים את האיורים המושקעים בפרוכת שלכם 
מקסים בעיני!


----------



## miki214 (15/3/12)

שוווסס הוא גם היה הרב שלנו, לא ידעתי שלנשים 
מותר להחזיק חופה.


----------



## mikeymay (15/3/12)

מסתבר! 
כל עוד הן שותקות


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

צילומים מאוחרים (יענו לא מקדימים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
את צילומי המשפחות מן הסתם עשינו אחרי החופה (אחרת הם היו מצטלמים בלי אחד מאיתנו!), ויצא דווקא טוב כי אז האורחים יכלו ללכת לאכול בשקט בזמן שהמשפחות מצטלמות. 

אחרי צילומי המשפחות שלחנו אותם לאכול ועלינו לחדר חתן-כלה לאכול בעצמנו ולהחליף נעליים. אחרי שנחנו לרגע יצאנו לגלריה ומצאנו את ברצי! אז יצאו לנו כמה תמונות ביחד בכל זאת, למרות שבדיעבד הייתי שמחה לדעת על זה מראש כי השיער שלי יצא קצת מעוך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. לא נורא, יהיה עוד סשן צילומים בלוקיישנים (מתישהו השנה, אמן...) לפצות על זה.


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)




----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)




----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (13/3/12)

תמונה אדירה! 
אתם נראים זוג מקסים!


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

זאת תמונה אופיינית לנו 
אנחנו תמיד עושים מלא שטויות מול המצלמה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## FalseAngel (14/3/12)

אני מאוהבת! 
בך, בקונספט כולו, בעובדה שהחתונה הייתה כל כך לא שגרתית, ובעובדה שעשיתם חתונה שהיא אתם!
מאוהבת.


----------



## mikeymay (14/3/12)




----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (16/3/12)

מה שהיא אמרה!


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)




----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

נותנים בראש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בגלל הצד הדתי של המשפחה, התחלנו את החלק של הריקודים במעגלי הורה קופצניים שהסתיימו (בזכות העקשנות שלי) בשיר הזה http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIP0PDiub8U

אחרי שזה נגמר בשלום, צביקה ניתב אותנו להפליא בין סיקסטיז, אייטיז, סווינג, גראנג', מטאל, דאנס וטראש פופ. וכן הצלחתי להתחמק מריקוד השמלה (כנראה שהאורחים הבינו שלנסות להרים שמלה קצרה כמו שלי ייגמר באסון!).

אה, ולא היו לנו קשקושים ושטויות לרחבה - החברים שלנו מקושקשים ושטותניקים מספיק!


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

Oh yes, we WENT THERE 
עוד קטע שלא יכולנו לתסרט יותר טוב... אחיותיי ואני בהופעה ספונטנית בעליל (רואים מי מאיתנו זוכרת את הצעדים הכי טוב! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

רוקדים סווינג 
עוד הוכחה שברצי הוא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ושהשמלה שלי הייתה פשוט מושלמת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

יש הרבה תמונות כאלה 
שכולם באמצע שיר כלשהו, וכשהסתכלנו על התמונות ניסינו לנחש מה לעזאזל כולם שרים?!?!?!?


----------



## Triiicky (13/3/12)

גאוני!!! כמה שנים לא שמעתי את זה!!!


----------



## mikeymay (14/3/12)

אנחנו מעולם לא הפסקנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הוא מלווה את חיינו עד היום!


----------



## Triiicky (14/3/12)

וכל הכבוד לכם על זה! 
אצלנו הוא ממש ה-שיר של התיכון... כשארגנתי את הפלייליסט ישבתי הרבה זמן והתלבטתי לגבי רוקי ואל ובסוף החלטתי שיהיה עצוב אם הררחבה תהיה חצי ריקה בשירים כאלה וויתרתי... על כל השאר לא וויתרתי והיה אדיר (אם כי בשלב כלשהו הסתכלתי לכיוון המשפחה שלי וראיתי שהם מעט מבועתים... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

ואנצל את הרגע הזה לכתוב שהיו קרדיטים מקסימים! חיכיתי וחיכיתי שתפרסמי אותם והיה לגמרי שווה לחכות! 
שיהיו לכם חיים מוצלחים, מאושרים וארוכים יחד. ורק טוב!


----------



## mikeymay (14/3/12)

תודה ושוב סליחה על העיכוב 
באמת שלא התכוונתי שייקח כל כך הרבה זמן לכתוב את השיט הזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שמחה לדעת שלא ויתרת על הכל, בכל זאת חשוב שתהנו מהמוזיקה אה?


----------



## Triiicky (14/3/12)

היי, אנחנו התחתנו לפניכם 
לדעתי, ואני עדין לא קרובה ללכתוב את הקרדיטים. אבל יש לי תירוץ, אותו אחד כבר 6 שנים, אני סטודנטית... 
(כלומר יש נוסח שנכתב בהמשכים תוך כדי עבור חברים "איך להתחתן ועדין לרצות את זה" אבל הוא לא יראה אור בפורומים ציבוריים)


----------



## Triiicky (14/3/12)

למעשה התחתנו יום אחד לפניכם... 
בדקתי את ההזמנה...


----------



## mikeymay (14/3/12)

אה


----------



## blue skies (14/3/12)

כשאני מעיזה להזכיר את השם של אל 
אנשים מעקמים אלי פרצוף ולא מבינים מאיפה באתי להם...


----------



## mikeymay (14/3/12)

את יודעת מה זה אומר 
צריך למצוא את האנשים הנכונים


----------



## Discordi (16/3/12)

השיר של ווירד אל - רעיון ענק!


----------



## mikeymay (16/3/12)

קיבלנו תגובות מפתיעות עליו 
כל החבר'ה שלנו אוהבים אותו מאוד, אבל אף אחד לא חשב לשים דווקא את הפולקה במסיבה (בדרך כלל זה מסתכם בפרודיות של נירוונה)!


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

סלואו ראשון 
את הסלואו הראשון (שהיה אמור להיות היחיד, תקראו הלאה) עשינו לקראת סוף הערב כדי לא להפסיק את המסיבה באמצע.
בחרנו בשיר פחות מוכר (לדור שלנו לפחות) אבל בעל משמעות עמוקה בשבילנו: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3Id4_t2izk

בהתחלה חשבנו שיעמדו מסביבנו, אבל כנראה שהחברים שלנו רצו להיות קרובים ויצרו ברחבה די הרבה זוגות, שדווקא התאים לסיימון שלא רצה סלואו מלכתחילה (אני שיכנעתי).

אח"כ, מכיוון שצביקה ראה כי טוב, הוא המשיך עם עוד שני שירי סלואו (לא זוכרת, ביטלס ועוד משהו), והיה ממש מרגש לראות את ההורים שלנו רוקדים, מה שלא קורה כמעט!


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

ברכת המזון 
כמנהג המשפחות הדתיות, גם אנחנו הקראנו את ברכת המזון ושבע הברכות קצת אחרי הקינוחים.

בעקבות אכזבת שבע הברכות בחופה, ולפי הצעה של חמי (!!!), את שבע הברכות בברכת המזון אמרו נשים (ואבא שלי, אבל מי סופר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). מסתבר שהחוקים יותר נזילים שם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... כל כך התרגשתי שאני יכולה לתת להן מקום שוויוני, לא משנה באיזה חלק מהטקס!

אה, ובסוף אחרי כל העבודה על המוזיקה, יצא שאת ברכת המזון אמרנו בחוץ בזמן שצלילי I’m On a Boat מתנגנים באולם. כמה צפוי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

סלואו שני / שיר סיום 
הסלואו השני בכלל לא היה אמור להיות סלואו! אני מאוד רציתי מעגל של החברים והמשפחה הקרובה שנשארו עד הסוף, ובערך 30 שניות אחרי תחילת השיר מישהו דחף אותנו למרכז ויצא לנו עוד סלואו!

אה, וזה היה השיר: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INn1C6ImJKg


----------



## bluestvixen (14/3/12)

Destiny! 
אחד מהשירים האהובים עלי!


----------



## mikeymay (14/3/12)

אנחנו בכלל שרופים על ZERO 7 
כשהם היו פה השקענו בכרטיסי VIP והלכנו עם אבא שלי (הוא זה שהכיר לנו אותם מלכתחילה), היה מדהים!!


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

After Party 
מכיוון שסיימון ואני הכרנו במייק'ס פלייס ואנחנו עדיין בקשר טוב עם הבעלים והמנהלים, החלטנו שיהיה מושלם לסיים את הערב שם! אז קצת לפני חצות סימנו לצביקה לסיים את העניינים, עלינו על מוניות עם בערך 10-15 חבר'ה, ונסענו לשם. הם לא ידעו שאנחנו באים, ובדיוק הייתה להם מסיבת קאובוים ואינדיאנים, אז יש תמונות משעשעות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

ישבנו שם עד 2 בלילה, והם האכילו אותנו והוציאו לנו בקבוק שמפניה על חשבון הבית, החמודים! אז למרות שיכלנו לוותר על זה ולהמשיך באולם עוד שעה וחצי, אנחנו שמחים שעשינו את זה גם בשביל הנוסטלגיה וגם בשביל לתת לנו הזדמנות להירגע עם החברים הקרובים שלנו לפני שאנחנו חותמים את הערב.


----------



## MissScotland2004 (13/3/12)

דאונטאון וגל! יאיי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה געגועים. עוד שבועיים אני בתל אביב ועושה הופעת בכורה במייק׳ס עם הפיצקית


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

למה אני לא מופתעת שאת מכירה אותם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עוד שבועיים??!?! מסר כשאת נוחתת ומיד אני קופצת לשם להגיד לך שלום ולחבק אותך


----------



## מיכאלה262 (13/3/12)

מזל טוב  
שיהיה הרבה מזל טוב וזוגיות מוצלחת. 
גם אני בעבודה וגם אצלי עוברים כל הזמן אנשים


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

תודה!


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

מה, כבר סיכום??? 
כנראה ששקט יותר בעבודה ממה שחשבתי! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




טוב, אם שרדתם את החפירות אז מגיע לכם צל"ש! אני חושבת שלקח לי כל כך הרבה זמן לכתוב את הקרדיטים כי כל פעם שכתבתי כל העומס רגשי צף בחזרה. אבל דווקא בגלל זה היה לי חשוב לסיים לכתוב אותם, כנראה שזה חלק מהשחרור שאחרי...

ארגון החתונה הזאת גבה מאיתנו הרבה כוחות, חלק מזה היה בגלל שלקחנו על עצמנו פרויקטים כדי לחסוך כסף או כי הרגשנו שאנחנו נעשה אותם הכי טוב, וחלק בגלל שבאופן טבעי קשה לנו להאציל סמכויות ואנחנו קצת חולי שליטה (שנינו מזל בתולה, רחמנא לצלן!).

היה לנו מזל ע-נ-ק שהמשפחות שלנו (עד כמה שהן שונות אחת מהשניה) תמכו בנו לאורך כל הדרך ונתנו לנו יד חופשית בכל הבחירות שעשינו, אפילו ששיתפנו אותן מרצוננו בהחלטות ה"גדולות" (בעיקר בעניין האולם והאוכל), ואני חושבת שזה הזין אחד את השני – אנחנו חלקנו איתם את התהליך בגדול, והם לא התעסקו לנו בקטנות. 

גם החברים שלנו עזרו, בין אם בליווי ביום החתונה, בתרומה היצירתית למסיבת הרווקיאדה שלנו, או בכך שהבינו כשהסברנו על הגודל של החתונה וביקשנו לא להביא בני זוג שאנחנו לא מכירים או כשנעלמנו לתקופות ארוכות בגלל התכנונים והריצות... גם זה חשוב, והחברים שנשארו איתנו לאורך הדרך נשארו איתנו בלב!

כמובן שיש כל מיני דברים שהיינו עושים אחרת, או כמו שחברה שלי אמרה לי לפני כמה שבועות – רק אחרי שאתה מתחתן אתה יודע בדיוק איך אתה רוצה שהחתונה שלך תהיה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. מצד שני, הרבה דברים טובים קרו במקרה, בלי שנתכוון, ויותר מפיצו על מה שלא היה שהתפקשש לנו בדרך, ובהם אנחנו מתרכזים היום.

אז מה המסקנה – להתחתן זה כיף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. חשוב להיעזר בסביבה, כי אפילו "מפיקת העל" שבי הצליחה להישבר ב2 בלילה שלפני החתונה כשיצא לה חצ'קון על הסנטר (לא רואים בתמונות, איפרתי אותו כהוגן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). כמובן שהפורום הזה עזר לי המון, ואני מודה גם לכל מי שתמך ותרם מניסיונו, וגם לכל מי ששאל שאלות שאני לא חשבתי לשאול ומתוך התשובות והדיונים למדתי המון על עצמי, על בעלי היקר שיחיה, ועל התהליך הזה שקוראים לו חתונה!!!!

עכשיו אפשר לנוח קצת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## כבר לא טינקרבל (13/3/12)

את מהממת! 
הקרדיטים שלך אחד היפים והמרגשים.
מתה על הסניקרס והשמלה! (ואני לא חשבתי שאני אתלהב מדבר כזה אבל עשית לי חשק לקנות סניקרס
מאחלת לכם אושר והמון אהבה והמף של חיים מרגשים עם גישה חיובית כזו.\


----------



## כבר לא טינקרבל (13/3/12)

צ"ל המשך של חיים מרגשים 
(ככה זה כשמקלידים במקלדת וירטואלית)


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

תודות!


----------



## MissScotland2004 (13/3/12)

מזל טוב! 
אני אמנם כמעט לא כאן אבל לא וויתרתי על הקרדיטים שלך (ותודה לפיצית שחרפה יופי היום ואפשרה לי את זה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
את נראית נ ה ד ר! הקרדיטים שלך היו שקולים לתכניות שאני אוהבת לראות בטלוויזיה סטייל מהפך של הכלה לכבוד החתונה (במובן הטוב כמובן!). התחברתי מאד למה שכתבת על ההרזיה יגיע לך שאפו ענק על זה.

מקסים לראות את ההשקעה בפרטים הקטנים. השמלה נראית עליך פצצה, ההינומה חלומית (בירדקייג׳ שולטתתתתת!!!!1), האיפור והשיער מהממים והכל פשוט נראה ומצטלם כייפי לחלוטין!
וסחטין על הקפיצה למייקס בלילה. לפני שעברתי לבריטניה הייתי לקוחה מתמידה שם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מזל טוב לשניכם והמשך חיי נישואים מאושרים! xxx


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

הו, קיוויתי שתקפצי לבקר! 
בדיוק חשבתי בדרך מהעבודה לשלוח לך מסר הזמנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 תודה תודה על הכל, את עזרת לי המון בדרך ובאמת שהיית השראה נפלאה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מה קורה? מה שלום הבעל והפיצית??


----------



## MissScotland2004 (13/3/12)

לא הייתי מפספסת את זה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לכולם שלום אצלנו, תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בדיוק השבוע דיברתי עם חברה ואמרתי לה שזה לא יאמן שעוד לא עברו 10 חודשים מאז החתונה ויש לי כבר ילדה בת שבעה חודשים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אנחנו מגיעים לארץ לפסח. אני והפיצקית קודם ומתוכננת איזו נסיעת בנות קצרה לאילת. לפני ליל הסדר יגיע הבעלול לשבוע.
אני בהחלט מתכוונת לפקוד את מייק׳ס כנראה באיזה שישי או שבת בשעות אחה״צ המוקדמות. אשלח גם אשלח מסר!

שמחה שיצא לי לעזור ואפילו במעט (אני לא מאמינה שעזרתי המון אבל תודה על המחמאה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

איזה כיף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תעשי חיים בחופש (god knows we all need one), ומחכה לשמוע ממך!


----------



## FayeV (13/3/12)

Yay yay yay! 
ממש חיכיתי לקרדיטים שלך, ולא אכזבת! נורא נורא נהינתי מהקרדיטים שלך (וכן, אני מודה, גם קצת קינאתי - כמה כשרון יש בבן אדם אחד? אני בקושי מצליחה לשים עיפרון בלי לדקור את עצמי בעין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
אני גם מרגישה קצת stalker, כי אני מכירה אותך מרחוק כבר די הרבה זמן (מאז שסיימון היה ב-sixth sense), ותמיד נראיתם לי כמו זוג נהדר, אז המון המון מזל טוב, וכל הכבוד על הירידה המדהימה במשקל!


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

WHOA! 
מה זה מרחוק?? צ'בעי שאמרת Sixth Sense! להזדהות במסר ומיד!!!


----------



## FayeV (13/3/12)

Aye aye!


----------



## Nooki80 (13/3/12)

מדהימים! 
יא, כמה חיכיתי לקרדיטים שלך! וידעתי שאני לא אתאכזב!
ומכיוון שלא רציתי להגיב לכ-ל תמונה שהעלית, אני אסכם כאן ואומר שאתם פשוט מהממים בכל מובן המילה! כמה סטייל, כמה מגניבות, איזה בחירות יפות, וואו! (ואני עדיין קצת עצובה שהשמלה שלך לא התאימה לי. היא מעלפת!).
נראה שהיה לכם תקופה מדהימה של הכנות וחתונה נפלאה ואינטימית עם הרבה swagger וכמויות אדירות של קוליות.
ואת באופן אישי וספציפי נראית פשוט נהדר, מא' ועד ת', ולא רק ביום החתונה! מגיע לך את כל המחמאות על ההחלטה לעצור הכל, לנער את החיים ולעשות צעד שהוא לא פשוט ע"מ לשפר את איכות החיים. יפה לך מאוד מאוד!
מאחלת לכם המשך חיים זוגיים נפלאים, מלאים בהרמוניה ואהבה אדירה!


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

תודה יקירתי! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם לי היה עצוב שלא יכלתי להעביר אלייך את השמלה (באמת שכחתי לכתוב שהיא עדיין למכירה!), ותודה על הפרגון והאיחולים


----------



## rw12 (13/3/12)

מהממים! מזל טוב


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)




----------



## simplicity83 (13/3/12)

מדהימים!! 
לא היה לי ספק שהחתונה שלכם תהיה מדהימה ומיוחדת  
את פשוט הורסת ברמות וזה כל כך כיף לראות חתונות עם נוף קצת שונה ממה שנהוג פה. 

הבירד קייג' שלך מ-ו-ש-ל-ם, בדיוק כמו שאני רוצה (ואפילו עוד אין לי כיוון של שמלה...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
את מוכרת אותו במקרה? או מעוניינת לעשות עוד אחד תמורת תשלום? אני מאוהבת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




יקירה, המון המון מזל טוב!!
מאחלת לכם שכל החיים תמשיכו לחגוג ושהאהבה שלכם תהיה כ"כ מיוחדת ומדהימה


----------



## mikeymay (13/3/12)

הו תודה תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את שלי לצערי נאסר עלי מלהעביר הלאה, אבל יש מצב לדבר על להכין עוד אחת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אבל חכי, את עוד לא יודעת איזו שמלה תהיה לך, אולי זה בכלל לא יתאים לסגנון? דברי איתי כשתראי מה קורה...


----------



## simplicity83 (13/3/12)

אין מצב כזה - 
מהסיבה הפשוטה שאת השמלה אני אתאים קודם כל להינומה (ואז לנעליים) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אם יש דבר שאני יודעת שאני רוצה זה בירד קייג' , יותר מכל שמלה שקיימת  
חוצמזה הכיוון הוא די פשוט, ליהי הוד למשל, אם את מכירה (רק בפייסבוק lihi hod) - מאוהבת בדברים שלה. 
השמלה מתוכננת להיות נקייה ולא עמוסה, אז אני משערת שזה יתאים.. 

וגם הנעליים הם אישיו רציני אצלי, אני חולת נעליים ברמות... מחפשת את הזוג המושלם מעכשיו והחתונה עוד חצי שנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(וכבר יש גם אופציות קיימות שעוד לא ננעלו וממתינות בסבלנות עד שאחליט) 

בכל אופן יש לי הרגשה שעוד נהיה בקשר


----------



## shira3121 (13/3/12)

המון מזל טוב 
מאוד נהניתי מהקרדיטים והכל נראה מדהים.


----------



## mikeymay (14/3/12)




----------



## arapax (13/3/12)

קרדיטים כיפיים  
שיהיו לכם חיים מקסימים יחד


----------



## שירנציקן (14/3/12)

איזה כיף, וכמה יופייי!!! 
פשוט נהנתי, לראות, לקרוא ובעיקר נהנתי בשבילך! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מאחלת לך חיים מאושרים, מוצלחים ומלאים באהבה בכיף ובנינוחות כמו שמשדרות התמונות!!!


----------



## fluppster (14/3/12)

אתם מדהימים!!! 
את ובעלך נראים זוג מדליק לגמרי, עם הרבה סטייל ואלגנטיות, ואני כל כך מקנאת בך שמצאת בן זוג שיודע לרקוד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הקרדיטים היו פשוט מקסימים, נראה שהייתה לכם חתונה מאוד מיוחדת ועם המון "אתם", כל הכבוד שהלכתם עם הדרך שלכם עד הסוף ללא פשרות. 
ואת יפהפייה אמיתית! כל הלוק שלך פשוט מיוחד: השמלה, הבירד קייג', הנעליים... סחתיין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אגב, מסכימה איתך לגמרי לגבי המשפט "רק אחרי שאתה מתחתן אתה יודע בדיוק איך אתה רוצה שהחתונה שלך תהיה". אבל כמו שאמרת בעצמך, זה לא באמת משנה, והעיקר שהייתה חתונה מדהימה ושיצאתם עם הרבה זכרונות טובים (ותמונות יפהפיות).
מזל טוב!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (14/3/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
אתם נראים זוג מקסים ומאוהב. 
אהבתי את הסטייל, את הכישרון האדיר שיוצא מכל תמונה ותמונה וכמובן, את הנאמנות שלכם לעצמכם. 
מאד הסכמתי עם מה שכתבת ואני מאחלת לכם חיים של אושר ואהבה.


----------



## mikeymay (14/3/12)

תודה יקירה!!!


----------



## Pink Sakura (14/3/12)

מזל טוב!!!!! 
האמת שאני כבר מזמן מעריצה אותך כי אני חושבת שהשמלה שלך מושלמת וכך גם ההינומה, כל פעם שראיתי תמונה שלך מישהרתי לשלוח מסר לחברה שמתחתנת כדי שתראי כמה זה מעלףףףף

אני רוצה להגיד דבר ראשון כל הכבוד על ההחלטה לעבור ניתוח לקיצור קיבה,גם אני בחורה עם עודף משקל ואני מבינה ומתחברת לכל מה שכתבת,זה מדהים לראות את הנכונות שלך להשקיע בעתיד שלך וזה נהדר שיש לך בעל ומשפחה שתומכים בך, אני מאחלת לך שהסיבה היחידה שבגללה תעלי שוב במשקל יהיו ההריונות שלך,וכמובן המון בריאות לך ולסובבים אותך
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מעבר לזה אני נפעמת מבחירות השירים שלכם, בתור אחת שאמא שלה שומעת הרבה רגעי קסם הכרתי את כל השירים והכי התרגשתי משיר הכניסה שלכם לחופה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



יש לי בקשה/שאלה סופר-חצופה...אפשר הצצה בפלייליסט שלכם?

המון המון מזל טוב,קרדיטים נהדרים וחתונה מיוחדת מאוד, מאחלת לכם שמחה בשפע והמון אהבה


----------



## mikeymay (14/3/12)

קודם כל תודה על הפרגון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני שמחה שתשפוכות ליבי לא נופלות על אוזניים אטומות, ואם מישהו יקבל השראה ממה שכתבתי אז עבודתי לא לחינם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

לגבי הפלייליסט, לא חוצפה בכלל (כבר ביקשו ממני במסר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). קחי בחשבון רק שהרשימות מורכבות מדברים שהיו כבר לצביקה ודברים שהוספנו, וגם הקובץ ע-מ-ו-ס שירים כי העדפנו לתת לו המון שירים ושיהיה מבחר מאשר להגדיר פלייליסט מוגבל של "עכשיו השיר הזה" וכו'....


----------



## Pink Sakura (14/3/12)

איזה כיף לי!!! 
תודה!! אחלה פלייליסט (למרות שרק רפרפתי עליו כי הוא עצום ואני גם צריכה ללמוד היום..)
אהבתי את זה שבחרתם שירים לא לעוסים של מטאליקה בחתונות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




רק משני השירים האלה רואים כמה מחשבה הקדשתם לזה.


----------



## קבוק בוטן (15/3/12)

תודה! אני אוהבת לראות פלייליסטים של אחרים!


----------



## Discordi (16/3/12)

קרדיטים מדהימים 
אז מה אני יכולה להגיד? קודם כל המון מזל טוב, אני בטוחה שהחיים ייראו בדיוק כמו החתונה - מלאים בכיף ועניין, יצירה ואהבה. כל הכבוד לך על הכל. באמת. היה תענוג ללוות אותך דרך הפורום בכל התהליך הזה.
רק אל תעלמי לנו, טוב?


----------



## mikeymay (16/3/12)

חלילה!! 
עכשיו כשיש לי מה לתרום מנסיוני, איך אני אעלם??


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (16/3/12)

מקסימים אתם 
פשוט השראה, חתונה אחרת, כי כבר נמאס מהבולשיט הרגיל הזה שתעשיית החתונות מוכרת. אפילו עודד אותי שבוע לפני  המון מזל טוב שוב!


----------



## mikeymay (16/3/12)

לכבוד הוא לי! 
אני שמחה שהצלחנו לעודד אותך ולתת השראה, והרבה מזל טוב בשבוע הבא!


----------



## מממאיה35 (16/3/12)

באתי מהראשי... 
שרשור מקסים ואת כלה מהממת, מאחלת לכם חיים מאושרים ביחד


----------



## NetaSher (18/3/12)

קרדיטים מדהימים! 
ממש מתחברת להרבה ממה שכתבת, גם אנחנו זוג לא קונבנציונלי, שרגיל לזרקורים ודברים משוגעים (וגם אני מבקרת בסאבליים ומייקס פלייס...)
בעיקר התחברתי לקטע שאתם חולי שליטה שעושים הרבה פרוייקטים לבד, אצלנו רק הוא בתולה אבל שנינו פרפקציוניסטים ובאמת גם הרבה אצלנו מגיע מחו"ל. אגב, מאוד אהבתי את המראה של שניכם, המון סטייל וקלאס - שאפו. אגב זה נדיר, בדרך כלל אני שמה לב רק למראה של הכלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מקוה שהחתונה שלנו תהיה שמחה ומשקפת אותנו כזוג כמו אצלכם!


----------



## mikeymay (18/3/12)

מקווה שתפוז לא ישלח פעמיים 
תמיד כיף לפגוש אנשים שחולקים איתנו השקפות עולם, תרבות וסגנון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מצפה לקרדיטים שלך כשיגיעו, ומזל טוב!!!


----------



## NetaSher (18/3/12)

נראה לי שהמעגלים שלנו חופפים ברמה כלשהי 
או לפחות המורחבים שלי...את מופיעה גם עם ליאן, נכון? והאם שרת ב-perfectly marvelous cabaret? 
אגב, היום הולכת לסאבליים


----------



## mikeymay (18/3/12)

יאפ יאפ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את מוזמנת להוסיף אותי בפייסבוק, נראה איפה יצטלבו דרכינו!


----------



## נותנת ברוק (13/3/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים!! 
את מאוד מיוחדת, ונראה שהאופי הכללי של האירוע מאוד מייצג אתכם.
אני אפילו לא מתחילה לדבר על השמלה המהממת הזאת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מזל טוב!!


----------



## mikeymay (14/3/12)

הו תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
באמת השתדלנו לא "להתחפש" למשהו אחר, ולשמחתנו הסביבה שלנו אוהבת אותנו כמו שאנחנו וזרמו איתנו יופי


----------



## מיכאלה262 (14/3/12)

תודה על כל הפידבקים.. 
יש הרבה פידבקים.. אני מחפשת דיג' . בתור אוהבי מוזיקה את מי לקחתם? 
תודה על ההשקעה בלכתוב..


----------



## mikeymay (14/3/12)

תסתכלי בקרדיטים 
לקחנו את צביקה בירן המדהים!


----------



## BellaSymphonica (14/3/12)

איזה כיף לכם! 
חתונה שהיא לגמרי "אתם", ונראה שכולם עשו חיים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




המון מזל טוב!


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (14/3/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים!!! 
איזה זוג מתוק אתם!!!

שיהיה לכם רק טוב!


----------



## mikeymay (14/3/12)

תודה לכולם על הברכות והפרגון! 
למרות שאני משתדלת לענות לכולם, עלול להתפספס לי וחשוב לי שתדעו שהתגובות שלכם מרגשות אותי ומזכירות לי למה התחתנתי מלכתחילה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לאב!!!


----------



## זרימת חיים (14/3/12)

רצית להיות מרילין מונרו? 
הצלחת ובגדול!
וואו, את יפהפיה קורנת..והאהבה שלכם והייחוד עובר בכל תמונה.
אני עדיין משתהה על האומץ לשים סניקרס ורודות! מלכה!
המונים של מזל טוב!


----------



## mikeymay (14/3/12)

אדומות, אבל קרוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בתמונה הן באמת נראות קצת ורודות... חחחח

תודה!!!


----------



## חדשים בעסק (15/3/12)

פשוט קסום 
כיף לקרוא את הקרידיטים שלכם,
עם כל הסטייל, הפרטים הקטנים, האופי.... נפלא!

והכי חשוב - שאתם נראים קורנים ומאושרים, נהנים מכל רגע


----------



## mikeymay (15/3/12)

תודות!!!


----------



## bluestvixen (16/3/12)

היה שווה לחכות לקרדיטים שלך 
אפילו שתפוז עשה לי דווקא בימים האחרונים ונתקע לי כמה פעמים כשדיפדפתי בהם/ניסיתי להגיב בהם.


כמו בהופעה שלכם, גם פה - עם כל תמונה וכל הודעה וכל סיפור התאהבתי בך (ובכם) יותר. את בחורה כלבבי והבחירות שלכם היו מושלמות אחת-אחת (ברמה כזאת שאני קצת מצטערת שלא התחתנתם לפנינו ואז הייתם משמשים לנו כהשראה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

אני מאחלת לכם חיים ארוכים של אושר, בריאות ואהבה (ומאחלת לעצמי שבמהרה בימינו נקיים את הדייט המובטח! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## mikeymay (16/3/12)

כן כן כן!!! 
דברי איתי ונקבע, התגעגתי מלא


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (14/3/12)

החתונה ממש משקפת אתכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
טוב, אני מכירה קצת יותר לעומק רק אותך, כאדם מאוד מוכשר, רב תחומי ונעים. את בעלך - ממה שאת מספרת... בכל מקרה עושה רושם שכל התכונות החיוביות משתקפות בחתונה שלכם על כל פרטיה השונים.

לסיכום - את מהממת ואני מצדיעה לך!


----------



## mikeymay (14/3/12)

!!!!!


----------



## תולעת משי שבלולית (14/3/12)

מייקי את נהדרת! 
אני חולמת על חתונה בסטייל שלכם, אבל הבן זוג שלי הביישן בחיים לא יסכים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מבחינתו חולצה מכופתרת וסנדלים.
גם אותי שלחת לחנות המדליקה הזו ואפילו רכשתי 2 שמלות (שכרגע ענקיות עליי בגלל החוסר פרופורציות של הגוף שלי, אבל אני מאחלת לעצמי שאחרי התיקונים אהיה יפה לפחות כמוך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שיהיה לכם רק טוב, ואשמח לקבל איזה לינק לסרטונים שלכם שרים!!!


----------



## mikeymay (14/3/12)

תודה מותק!! 
קודם כל, שמחה לשמוע שקנית מויויאן!!! אני גם עשיתי אתמול הזמנה של שתי שמלות לפסח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לגבי הסרטונים, יש לינק בהודעה של המסיבת רווקיאדה להופעה שעשינו אז תוכלי לראות שם.


----------



## yafitush (15/3/12)

איזה יופי של חתונה! 
אהבתי הכללל! השמלה משגעת, חליפת חתן מהממת, כלה הורסת...
מה אני אגיד לך, עשית לי חשק להתחתן שוב
שיהיה לכם מזל טוב!


----------



## mikeymay (15/3/12)

תודה!


----------



## בתוכך פורץ מעיין (17/3/12)

באתי מהראשי 
ואני מוכרחה להגיד..
מדהים!!!
הקרדיטים שלך מדהימים!!!
התהליך והשינוי שעברת מדהימים!!!
מאחלת לך חיים מאושרים ומשפחה מדהימה!!!


----------



## IMphoenix (18/3/12)

מדהימה! 
לקח לי קצת זמן כי למרות שראיתי את רוב הקרדיטים כבר בשבוע שעבר, לא היתה לי שניה לנשום...

אבל ממש חיכיתי להגיב ולכתוב לך כמה אדירה את בעיני 
קודם כל השינוי העצום שעברת, כל הכבוד על כוח הרצון. לא להאמין כמה שונה את נראית, וכמובן שהכי חשובה הבריאות. דבר שני- סווינג! את רוקדת סווינג! כולי קינאה...
וכמובן שהיית יפייפיה, השמלה, האיפור, כל החבילה פשוט מקסימה לגמרי. אתם נראים מאוהבים ומאושרים ואני יכולה רק לאחל לך שתמשיכו לאהוב ולצמוח יחדיו, ושהערב הזה יחוויר לעומת רגעי האושר שעוד ממתינים לכם.


----------



## mikeymay (18/3/12)

תודה תודה יקירתי!!


----------

